# Sugar water "honey" uses?



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

We get frames of what is mostly if not all "honey" made from sugar water. We keep a fair amount around just to put into the hives come winter. I'm wondering if anyone has information about other uses. Cooking or...? I've taken to tasting some of it and it's not all bad, although that might have wildflower mixed in.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Mead maybe?


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

Ravenseye said:


> Mead maybe?


I have a couple of jars of sugar water honey that I use for cooking.... ie. in oatmeal and such... 
My son want to try to make mead, so that may happen. We have about a gallon of it. If there is still any come fall, or if needed during a dearth, it's going back to the bees.

D


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

dddillon said:


> I have a couple of jars of sugar water honey that I use for cooking.... ie. in oatmeal and such...
> My son want to try to make mead, so that may happen. We have about a gallon of it. If there is still any come fall, or if needed during a dearth, it's going back to the bees.
> 
> D


just made a mock Orange Julius:

1 cup milk (I used almond milk, doesn't really matter)
1 cup oj
1 cup or so of ice
1/8 tsp vanilla
1/4 cup of so of sugar-water-honey, to taste


blend untill smooth.... delish.

if you were my boss when I worked at Orange Julius in the mall in 1976, you had a bottle of vodka in the back room and added some of that.

btw, the amounts are just a guess. I pour stuff into the blender without measuring. keep adding ice until it becomes a thick slush.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Never heard of an Orange Julius. Sounds pretty good if you subtract the milk and add the vodka. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Must be a southern thing. We had Orange Julius' in the malls in Ft. Lauderdale too back in the 70's. I have made them using vanilla ice cream, milk, and OJ. Now I know to add a bit of honey too. And maybe a tiny bit of the 190 Everclear I use for a cleaner.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like it tastes like ice cream on a sick called Creamsicle around here. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yes it does taste like a creamsicle, only better. You can't put vodka in a creamsicle either.


----------

